# Look what vet did to my baby



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

My poor Amberleah lou lou had blood work drawn yesterday in the neck area. They could not huge blood it would not clot. They said her vain was so thick they could not get needle in. Same thing happened at University hospital. My heart cry's for her she so traumatize. I am sure she hurts today. She went through so much yesterday coming out of sedation and they server reaction to Vit K shot. :foxes15:



















I have talking to Christie ( Huly) and this is what she said and I agree. We want to know what you think? 

Theresa,

You can post this on the main forum to get other opinions but I wanted to give it to you first.

I might sound crazy here but I honestly believe it is the right thing to do. I think the Vets are hurting Amberleah more than helping her. Can you stop all testing and keep her away from a Vet for 6 months to a year. (unless an ABSOLUTE emergency) I had the same situation with my old Vet and my cat Huly. They destroyed almost all of his immune system with antibiotics, stress, and other drugs and I was on the verge of losing him when I thought I was helping him.

Here is an example, my old vet was prescribing antibiotics for Huly monthly to the point his immune system was nothing but the antibiotics. The antibiotics killed all his natural immune fighting properties. It took us 6 months to undo what they did to him. A few years after of being healthy and holistic I was painting my basement a yellow stripe. Well Huly vomited yellow. Because it was Huly I went into panic mode and thought he got into paint as he also started having trouble with his back leg. I rushed him to the emergency vet clinic. I am not going to lie I had a chip on my shoulder walking in to that place from prior experiences but they were all I had. They took him in the back, well they pulled me in a room and brought him to me and told me my cat had a tumor (that was most likely cancer and would need his bottom jaw removed) (which he does have a small one on his gums that we are treating with Mitake mushrooms and it has not grown in over a year), a severe heart murmur, possibly a brain tumor, and most likely had a stroke. They gave me a list of things they wanted to do to him. I asked if his vitals were stable and they told me yes and they did not believe it was paint poison. I took my cat home without doing anything they wanted to do, stay up with him all night watching him, and had him to my holistic vet as soon as they opened. Huly does not have a heart murmur but possibly showed signs of a small one from the way they stressed him out, does not have any of the other things they said but had an upset tummy, vomited stomach acid and sprained his leg running down my stairs.

I say this for a few good reasons. Her little immune system is way too weak to handle a lot of the stress they are putting her through and is just going to cause more issues. Sedating a sick pup is to do something as simple as blood work has added more chemicals to a low immune system which will weaken it farther and added stress to her little body that she does not need. Then she had a major reaction to something they did which added stress. Also why did they go to her jugular? That might be why it did not clot proper as I have seen a lot of jugulars do this. Jugular is always last resort and mostly used in anemic animals where they have no other veins. Her body now has to put the extra energy to heal.

I honestly believe they are complicating everything and hurting Amberleah even more. Right now she needs to build her immune system and detox all of those chemicals from her body. Let’s see if Kim can heal her through nutrition and supplements first as adding all the other drugs, test etc is not going to work with any holistic treatments. They just counteract each other. You are setting yourself up and Amberleah up to a lot of complications, and honestly wasting money on it. I learned my lesson the hard way as I almost lost my Huly and I do not want you to have to go through what I did. The heartache and guilt I still feel from knowing I said give him the vaccine and now he is FIV positive for life, and that I almost killed my own cat by going to the a Vet and giving him all the antibiotics I did. I made the decisions I bear the guilt but now I know Huly is on the right path and I have a clearer conscience knowing I am not hurting him.


----------



## Piku (Jul 28, 2012)

OMG poor baby! I agree putting her through all that stress etc is weakening her immune system and she is tiny to begin with. Give her a chance to heal and try a holistic approach, it certainly couldn't hurt to try.

I hope she gets better soon! Kisses and hugs to her!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Theresa, I can not stand it when people do not provide proper veterinary care 
to their animals in need. I can not stand when they brush it off as unimportant,
because they think they can do without or because they don't want to fork out
the money. You are NOT that type of person, you have tried SO very hard to do
everything in your power and then some to help your little girl. I think in your case
it would be completely understandable to try Christie's advice. Just keep in mind
no matter what we say on this forum, we are not professionals, we are simply 
concerned friends, we do not know the best solution, we are simply stating our
opinions. So at the end of the day the choice is yours, you must weigh the
options, and make a decision. Whatever you choose to do, whether it is to
continue the medical care or try a holistic approach, I am right behind you,
supporting you and wishing Amberleah only the best. My heart goes out to 
you both, I hope you will see improvements very soon. Hugs.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Piku said:


> OMG poor baby! I agree putting her through all that stress etc is weakening her immune system and she is tiny to begin with. Give her a chance to heal and try a holistic approach, it certainly couldn't hurt to try.
> 
> I hope she gets better soon! Kisses and hugs to her!





~LS~ said:


> Theresa, I can not stand it when people do not provide proper veterinary care
> to their animals in need. I can not stand when they brush it off as unimportant,
> because they think they can do without or because they don't want to fork out
> the money. You are NOT that type of person, you have tried SO very hard to do
> ...


I am waiting for Kim the girl who is treating her Holistic y to get back with me see what she says. She is very busy so when she has time she respond.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Sounds good Theresa. Keep us updated when you can. Many girls on here love and think about Amberleah. I want the best for both of you.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Totally agree!!! Unnecessary with no positive results!!! These pics make me cry for her!!! I just want to hold her!! Give her special hugs for me & tell her no more hurting the baby!!!! Unless it's an emergency!!!! I had the same thing happen with my first chi. The vet dealt mainly with large animals like horses, cows, etc., so I don't think they were experienced in the care of itty bitty dogs. Please keep us informed when she gets to feeling better!!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

I feel horrible for her. Please give this baby lots of extra love.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I have no idea one way or the other. I know that doctors are not infallible but I don't have much experience with vets. All I can say is I hope she feels better soon and you find the right path for her.


----------



## Bianca00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hugs to Amberleah!

I have not had the best luck with traditional vets. So if I had done the same as you to find an answer my next thought would be to let her rest. Good luck with her healing! I did a quick search on essential oils that help hematomas and there is actually a specific blend out there, no rubbing in either. Just sayin'.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I prefer a holistic approach when possible. But I also come from a general western health care education, so I do see both sides. I think diet has a HUGE impact with our dogs and I think you are definitely on the right track there. I also believe in supplements when necessary. 

I don't think that the jugular stick was negligent. Brody has blood drawn every year for heartworm and baseline bloodwork and they always draw from his jugular. It is easily accessible whcih is necessary in tiny dogs. The veins in their forearms, for example, would be far too tiny to pull blood from. He has also had bruising from it. I agree it looks terrible, but it is common unfortunately. It doesn't mean the vet was a bad vet.

Your conventional vet seems to be on the ball and has worked closely with the university vets, so I would hesitate to throw her in the discard pile. If you want to do a holistic approach, then great! But realize it takes a long time to see results holistically and if Amberleah gets worse, it would be important to have a regular vet ready to see her. If you can blend both the holistic and traditional vet philosophies together, then I think you may see the best results. Of course it is up to you. But I think you can have the best of both worlds if you want.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Tracy, I am with you in being trained by westren standards and yet going holistic. I was trained and practiced as a licensed Vet tech for many years. I have never seen a Vet use the jugular for blood work unless last resort. Most little dogs we used the inside back leg. Maybe that is something newer since I have been out of the field. 

It is the hardest thing going from a traditional background to a holistic approach but through my situation with Huly I had no choice and I am a firm believer in it now as I have seen the results. 

My fear is that the stress on her system from sedation, testing, antibiotics etc is going to be more harm than good. I was honestly very close to losing my huly because of that. She is no danger right now so take a break and build up her immune system and see if a holistic cure might take care of it all. If it works great and if not go back to testing. 

Like I said I carry a lot of guilt because of Huly and the situation with him and I do not want anyone to have that expierance.


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

Seeing those pictures of her and reading your post nearly made me cry... Is there is a holistic vet in your area that you could go to?


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Those pictures made me cry too, I know you will choose the right approach for her, lots of prayers are being sent your way.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

The vet I took her Blood from jugular the University hospital told him to take the blood from juggler. When I had taken her in Nov to university they took it that way too. They said the blood their is better for the tests she needed. I don't know if it is true or not. But after talking to Kim I am trying holistic way for awhile to see if helps her and give her a rest. I will only go to vet if emergency. I talk to my vet and he is in agreement to this as Amberleah she has been through too much so I am glad he agreed. So Holistic it is all the way. Prayers for God's will for her. i am just going to love her and spoil her make her happy as I can.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

She is a precious little angle and I think you have decided to do the right thing for her.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Theresa, you are a wonderful and VERY conscientious chi mama. You can be very proud of yourself for going over and above for your precious baby girl. I know very well God does hear our prayers for our animals and He most certainly cares for the things that are dear to our heart. Amberleah has been through a great deal. Christie is right. Love her, spoil her, feed her what you feel is the very best for her, and give her what you feel is the very best in supplements. LS is right. We are not professionals. We are people who share a common love for our pets and a passion for what is best for them. We strive to learn from each other and encourage each other. We all want absolutely the very best for Amberleah Lou Lou, and our hearts all hurt for her when she hurts. You do what your Mom's heart leads, and we will support. (((((big hugs)))) for you both, but most of all prayers from me.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

CHITheresa said:


> The vet I took her Blood from jugular the University hospital told him to take the blood from juggler. When I had taken her in Nov to university they took it that way too. They said the blood their is better for the tests she needed. I don't know if it is true or not. But after talking to Kim I am trying holistic way for awhile to see if helps her and give her a rest. I will only go to vet if emergency. I talk to my vet and he is in agreement to this as Amberleah she has been through too much so I am glad he agreed. So Holistic it is all the way. Prayers for God's will for her. i am just going to love her and spoil her make her happy as I can.


I am so glad you came to a decision on how to treat her. Good for you! I hope that she responds well to the holistic therapy's and that you see improvement. That's great. I'm thankful for Christie (Huly) and her great vet Kim and am glad they are working with you.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

No reason to thank me as I am just a mother of fur kids like we all our who wants to help these little ones. I just hope and pray Amberleah responds as well as my Huly.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

However you decide to have Amberleah treated or not treated will only be in her best interest....you have been diligent in trying to get to the bottom of her health issues...sometimes it is just best to treat symptomatically....her holistic DVM sounds like she will be very helpful ...
Bella and Zari have had their bloods taken from the jugular vein a few times....Bella has bruised quite dramatically a couple of times ...


----------



## BenjaminsGrandmommy (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh, the poor thing. It broke my heart to see her neck like that. It should not be bruised like that. With toy doggies, it is not unusual for Vets to use the jugular due to how tiny the veins are in their legs. I can not understand why all the bruising. It should be a little pink. I personally would not allow a Vet to put my baby through this and in the future insist on being in the room during the draw. 
I think it would be a good idea to consider Christie's advice. It is very sound.
I pray for her speedy recovery and for you to have strength and wisdom in dealing with future Vet visits.


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh my... 
Sissy wants to send her virtual doggy kisses and treats. 
I hope your baby gets better from the vet. I do hope you can get some "proper" care from someone who knows what they are doing. Why do they have to take blood from the neck?


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

She is such a precious little girl and you are an outstading mother.

My prayers go out to you both.

Love and huges Regina


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

I am so glad you'll be spoiling her even more. Let us know how Amberleah Lou Lou is doing.


----------



## KathyPlaskow (Jul 25, 2012)

Poor baby. Unless necessary, I always avoid drugs.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Those pictures break my heart. That is an extremely hard decision, and we've all seen how much you love her and are willing to do anything for her. If you are getting NO positive results, it might be worth it to try a different approach, but I wouldn't give up with the vet that's treating her now completely. Is there anything else they can do that's not quite as invasive now that they have the blood work done, etc.? I have been super busy and haven't been able to be on here very often. Did you ever update to say whether they finally tested her for cushing's disease?


----------



## BenjaminsGrandmommy (Jul 20, 2012)

Sissy2010 said:


> Oh my...
> Sissy wants to send her virtual doggy kisses and treats.
> 
> I hope your baby gets better from the vet. I do hope you can get some "proper" care from someone who knows what they are doing. Why do they have to take blood from the neck?


As I mentioned in my reply earlier, sometimes a Vet has to use a larger vein with toy dogs, because their veins in the legs are SO TINY. Also, like humans, some doggies bruise more than others.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm an RVT student and the jugular (neck) vein is the preferable method of venipuncture in dogs with most vets. I have drawn blood from toy breeds/chihuahuas and always have used the jugular. In toy breeds it is the best choice as their cephalic (front leg) and saphenous (back leg) veins are so small there is a risk of collapsing the vein. The reason why she has such a large hematoma at the draw site is because her blood is having trouble clotting, not from anything the vet did. 

That being said, I think it is totally understandable wanting to take a more holistic approach, but I would recommend still being open to the advice and suggestions of her vets. I will keep little Amerleah Lou Lou in my thoughts.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you all for your thoughts and comment and Prayers for my little girl. I have seen her energy and her poo are so much better and has been less than a week. I Pray for God's will to make her better.


----------

